# NON Nuclear ABTs



## bc taster (Dec 29, 2017)

I was tasked to make some ABTs for a party. Not a problem. Can do.  Turns out there would be a bunch of sissies at the party. They wanted ABTs without the heat. That seemed to go against all laws of nature. As always, the answer was on the forum. I used mini sweet peppers. The stack up was the same. A pepper half, cream cheese, a li'l smoky, all wrapped with bacon. About 2 hours of hickory smoke at 225. I have to admit they were pretty tasty.  I may make some just for me.
Happy New Year to everyone.    Bill


----------



## oddegan (Dec 29, 2017)

You should have made one "special" one and slipped it in. Like the almond in the rice pudding or the jam filled perogie.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 29, 2017)

bc taster said:


> I was tasked to make some ABTs for a party. Not a problem. Can do.  Turns out there would be a bunch of sissies at the party. They wanted ABTs without the heat. That seemed to go against all laws of nature. As always, the answer was on the forum. I used mini sweet peppers. The stack up was the same. A pepper half, cream cheese, a li'l smoky, all wrapped with bacon. About 2 hours of hickory smoke at 225. I have to admit they were pretty tasty.  I may make some just for me.
> Happy New Year to everyone.    Bill



Hi there and welcome!

You can always use Jalapenos and cut out the veins and seeds.  That will eliminate the heat but you still get the great jalapeno flavor!

You don't be able to get all of the vein and seed out of each one but I don't expect there to be more than 10% vein/seed left behind and it's usually towards the bottom of the pepper so people will get a little heat now and then and can avoid it by not eating the pointy tip of the pepper.

Best of luck!


----------



## bc taster (Dec 30, 2017)

I did make some with jalapenos. Sure enough, some of the sissies didn't read the sign. They whined and cried and claimed I tried to kill them. Everybody laughed. I don't think I'll be making ABTs for this group anymore.
Bill


----------

